# Anteater Jigs



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I see them posting on THT all the time. Has anyone on here tried them? Prices are nice.
http://www.anteaterjigs.com/products.php


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We use them almost exclusively. Best deal on jigs you will find. Never, had a problem with them.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> We use them almost exclusively. Best deal on jigs you will find. Never, had a problem with them.


Oh sure ... thanks, you just cost me another hundred bucks! 


lol. How could anyone pass on these deals with that reference! 

Thanks Fury


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Jgatorman said:


> Oh sure ... thanks, you just cost me another hundred bucks!
> 
> 
> lol. How could anyone pass on these deals with that reference!
> ...


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Thx for the post. I was all set to order some Shimano butterfly jigs but these look pretty good. Ordered a set of 250gr jigs. Can't wait to try them out. :thumbup:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on these.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

ordered a set of assist hooks the octopus jigs and the 200 grammers!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Haven't used Anteaters before but ordered from these guys in the past, though the hooks I replaced
http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Just bought some 200g's. Ready to try them out.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bought a pack of the 200s. hope they work:yes:

jack


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's all we use and they are great. You'll be thankful !


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I just received an email stating a refund of $25.00 for the octopus jigs. Disappointed...I was really looking forward to them. Unable to find any info on website... still showing available for order on site???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, he said they stopped carrying them. Don't know why they are still on the site.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Bummer!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I swear by the butterfly jigs he sells but the octopus jigs sucked. Bad. The hooks were terribly undersized and would bend on even a small snapper. Probably why he axed them.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I use these pretty much exclusively when jigging for blackfin and yellows around the rigs. They work great and it isn't a problem when 4-5 of them get broke off on the trip if there are sharks around. I've tried using Williamson and the others but these have the best hookup ratio with the double hooks they come with.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I love the double hooks also!


----------

